# P.E.I. is considering special plates for Drunk Drivers



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

What a good idea.  



> P.E.I. drunk drivers' vehicles could get special plates
> - Two U.S. states currently issue drunk-driving licence plates
> CBC News Posted: Dec 20, 2012 8:42 AM AT Last Updated: Dec 20, 2012 12:24 PM AT
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2012)

And when will we special plates for Johns?  Will there be other special plates issued for other criminal offences? 

I think that this may constitute a form of Harassment, and could probably be a fight taken before the Human Rights Commission.   It could really turn out to become quite nasty.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

Well if Johns were using their cars to kill people as well, maybe they'd consider it for them too.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Dec 2012)

Ahhh...I completely misunderstood. 

I thought it was like handicapped tags, where you get choice parking spots -- a drunk driver plate would imply, "I've been drinking; stay the hell away from me and leave me alone."

Oh well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2012)

Jesus, half of West Prince county will have them and the same for the eastern end around Souris, Montaque, etc!!!!!   :blotto:

If they REALLY want to get serious, make it apply to snowmobilers in PEI!   >


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well if Johns were using their cars to kill people as well, maybe they'd consider it for them too.



Some Johns have been known to kill people.  Not all, in fact a very small percentage of,  impaired drivers have killed people.  

Next question:  Will they differentiate between what type of impairment the person was found guilty of?    A bottle for the booze drinker, a marijuana leaf for the dope smoker, a needle for the heroin addict, a straw for the Coke snorter, a pill bottle for the prescription drug abuser, etc.?  

Education is needed more than harassment.  We did away with the Letter "A" after the Salem Witch Hunts.  Is this not another form of an archaic punishment; an abuse of the justice system?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Dec 2012)

MADD can kiss my a%&.  I understand why most of them are hard-core and sympathize but, as an organization, they are out of control....


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> _ We _did away with the Letter "A" after the Salem Witch Hunts.



You're dating yourself George  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (20 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You're dating yourself George  ;D



 :rofl:

.....actually spat coffee on my keyboard........my IT dept is gonna have a fit.


----------



## Bluebulldog (20 Dec 2012)

Once the person has completed whatever sentence is given to them IE community service, fine, jail etc. It seems that this my fall under a constitutional issue.

You cannot continue to persecute someone after they have technically paid their debt to society.

Having said that........this may have just the opposite effect in some circles.........all the boys around the trailer park will want "one of 'dem special licences".


----------



## RubberTree (20 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Education is needed more than harassment.  We did away with the Letter "A" after the Salem Witch Hunts.  Is this not another form of an archaic punishment; an abuse of the justice system?



Education to whom exactly? I would guess that there are very few people that are ignorant to the fact that drinking and driving is dangerous. It has been ingrained in us since we were little kids...right beside "always wear your seat belt." Those that are still committing the offense aren't doing so because they are uniformed, they are doing it because they are idiots.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2012)

IMO, which comes from growing up in PEI, the ppl who are drinking and driving, for the most part, won't give a damn about a license plate.  So my assessment on this 'attempt' is not only does their grouping suck, they are on the wrong target.

Joe Islander from Murray Harbour or Smith Road isn't going to give a crap about a license plate if he is the type that is still driving around with a full load of sugarshine downrange.  Might work in Charlottetown, maybe a little in Summerside, (where the *townies* are) but the 'rural' areas...I don't think it will make one bit of difference.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

No, you're probably right.  The hard core drinkers won't stop in all likelyhood.  They will, however, be easier to pick out from the others, and I for one don't mind the heads up.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No, you're probably right.  The hard core drinkers won't stop in all likelyhood.  They will, however, be easier to pick out from the others, and I for one don't mind the heads up.



And some of the harcore drinkers aren't in cars and trucks in the winter, they are flying around the Rails to Trails between watering holes on ski-doo's.  The Rails to Trails is 'leased' from the province by the PEI Snowmobile Association all winter (Or used to be atleast) and ppl weren't even allowed on it to walk, ski, etc.  Not that you'd want to...

I can, without thinking, name enough people I know (or knew) that have been caught for DUI/have been killed/or killed others that I can use up both hands in a hearbeat.  

And, don't get me wrong, I don't say these things are brag points.  DUI was when I was growing up, and still is AFAIK, a huge problem in rural PEI...which is most of PEI.  I bet the Provincial Court - Alberton part of the Journal Pioneer reads much today like it did when I was growing up. 

Case in point:  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2012/12/13/pei-cantelo-guilty-plea-584.html

And  http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/drunk-driver-gets-six-years-for-killing-cyclist-on-p-e-i-1.1066781   The area this happened is an EXTREMELY busy tourist area in the summer.  

Unless things have changed ALOT...PEI needs more than plates.


----------



## kratz (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No, you're probably right.  The hard core drinkers won't stop in all likelyhood.  They will, however, be easier to pick out from the others, and I for one don't mind the heads up.



Now you have mentioned the best part. I would view these vehicles much as I do those "student driver" labled cars around town.
Other drivers around those two groups would tend to give these groups a bit more space and drive a little more defensively. 
As well, since they seem to be habitually reoffending, if their driving is incorrect, it would be easier for Joe Public to call the problem into police.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> Now you have mentioned the best part. I would view these vehicles much as I do those "student driver" labled cars around town.
> Other drivers around those two groups would tend to give these groups a bit more space and drive a little more defensively.
> As well, since they seem to be habitually reoffending, if their driving is incorrect, it would be easier for Joe Public to call the problem into police.



Exactly.  

And when I was in the business, I would have appreciated both the heads up of a plate of interest and or J.Q. Public alerting me to a possible offender.  I know from experience that a un-vanity plate such as this would not be a panacea for the problem as the real chronic won't stop till he's in jail, hospital or the grave, but every little bit of help, helps.


----------



## Jed (20 Dec 2012)

Why stop there? We should have plates for all high accident rate folks, 3 prang-ups and you get a crash vehicle symbol on your plate. 

Or maybe if you are past the age of 75 or happen to be a female driver? What about other people who happen to be driving your vehicle? All this is sarcasitic, of course. 

What a bone head left wing approach to an issue. My  :2c: of course.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (20 Dec 2012)

Just to weigh in on the "completion of sentence" viewpoint, as the article reads it woud potentially apply only to people who are in the ignition interlock program, which is served as an option during the Canada-wide driving suspension you would receive upon an impaired conviction.  I would assume that once the program (and driving prohibition) is completed then the plate would be returned to normal.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Dec 2012)

I assume of course when the spouse or someone's kids are driving they revert back to "normal" plates?...no??.....more silliness from MADD.


----------



## Jed (20 Dec 2012)

If a vehicle is equipped with a machine that won't go without periodically blowing clean into it, then a sober driver, is in all likelyhood piloting the vehicle. Why do you need a plate to advertise that fact?


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> Why stop there? We should have plates for all high accident rate folks, 3 prang-ups and you get a crash vehicle symbol on your plate.


Sounds WAY too much like this:








			
				Jed said:
			
		

> Or maybe if you are past the age of 75 or happen to be a female driver?


Why not under 20's, too?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> If a vehicle is equipped with a machine that won't go without periodically blowing clean into it, then a sober driver, is in all likelyhood piloting the vehicle. Why do you need a plate to advertise that fact?



 :goodpost:

My thought exactly.   :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> No, you're probably right.  The hard core drinkers won't stop in all likelyhood.  They will, however, be easier to pick out from the others, and I for one don't mind the heads up.



And as soon as the cop does it, that'll be considered profiling.


----------



## kratz (20 Dec 2012)

[quote author=recceguy]And as soon as the cop does it, that'll be considered profiling.[/quote]

[quote author=milnews.ca]Why not under 20's, too?[/quote]

With the breathalyzer ignition, DUI plates, I was thinking why are repeat drivers not "bumped" back
down on the graduated driver's license level? This would slow them down and restrict their driving to daylight hours as well.

Despite all these "good idea" faeries, those who want to drink and drive will do so no matter what.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2012)

Does the national sex offender registry not single people out for harassment? People who have 'paid their debt to society'?


DUI plates may not make these assholes feel bad but it may prompt passer bys, drivers, fellow bar patrons to call the police on them if they're driving erratically.

Those machines are easy to beat- get someone else to blow into them.  If you don't think it happens watch the TV documentaries/expose's of people faking having a couple of drinks and asking passer bys to blow into the machine for them. Lots of people fell for it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

I can see lots of calls being made about these plates whether the person is doing something wrong or not. There are plenty of sanctimonious, do gooder, busy bodies out there that will feel it's their obligation to call in a trumped up complaint just in the off chance the person _MAY_ have had a drink or because they just feel a plate holder deserves to be harassed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> And as soon as the cop does it, that'll be considered profiling.


It would have garnered me to perhaps watch your driving pattern more closely than another vehicle, but if there was nothing that got my spidey sense tingling, you'd carry on your merry way.  You still need RPG to pull a person over to do otherwise is letting yourself open to repercussions and you'd deserve any lumps that may follow.


----------



## kratz (20 Dec 2012)

[quote author=recceguy]I can see lots of calls being made about these plates whether the person is doing something wrong or not. [/quote]

Ask MSE if these types of call do not happen with DND vehicles? 
Or other government / businesses with specialty plated fleet vehicles.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I can see lots of calls being made about these plates whether the person is doing something wrong or not.



Very good point.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It would have garnered me to perhaps watch your driving pattern more closely than another vehicle, but if there was nothing that got my spidey sense tingling, you'd carry on your merry way.  You still need RPG to pull a person over to do otherwise is letting yourself open to repercussions and you'd deserve any lumps that may follow.



That's neither here nor there. Lots of people get pulled over RPG be damned. RPG has been made up on the spot before.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That's neither here nor there. Lots of people get pulled over RPG be damned. RPG has been made up on the spot before.


Yup, guys don't play by the rules all the time, I agree, and I also don't agree with it.

So, if you've been a douche and now as a result you have a new vanity plate and neato cool imobilizer to go with it for the duration of those conditions it's hoped and expected you'll drive sober.  If you are playing well with the others, no big deal.  You'll either not be bothered or on your way pretty quickly.  I'm not going to be wasting my time on you if your driving pattern is good, I will have other things that need doing.  Really.  I gave up pulling the wings off flies many years ago.

At the very worst, for the period you'll be in the penalty box you'll become used to and adverse to the extra attention, hopefully you'll remember that and think before you drink and drive in future.  I hardly think that you'll wear this Jacob Marley chain of a licence plate the remainder of your days, and at any rate driving is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> And when I was in the business.....


What business?

Bartending? Policing? Licence distribution? Impaired driving?......  :dunno:


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2012)

Can I point out the fact, that if you are close enough to read the plate, it is probably too late already.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Dec 2012)

My rejoinder to the Government of P.E.I. is if you are going to have a special license plate for drunk drivers, are you going to have something for those other idiots on the road, (e.g) those who speed; lane changing without signaling, talk on cell phones, etc). The reality is that between 25 - 30 per cent of highway deaths/accidents are caused by impaired drivers; the majority of deaths/accidents are caused by sober drivers who are just as guilty of a crime as the drunk driver. 

My :2c:.


----------



## Bluebulldog (21 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Does the national sex offender registry not single people out for harassment? People who have 'paid their debt to society'?



The National sex Offender Registry is not open to public viewing. It is accessible only by LEOs. 

Personally, I view people who drink and drive as morons ( albeit there are probably more than a few who have simply erred in judgement). IMO having a special tag on a car to identify someone as a past offender is just another poor move to appease MADD.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> What business?
> 
> Bartending? Policing? Licence distribution? Impaired driving?......  :dunno:


Law Enforcement.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2012)

Thanks. Context helps.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Dec 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> The National sex Offender Registry is not open to public viewing. It is accessible only by LEOs.



In canada there isn't some kind of thing you can check to see if you're living near a sex offender?


----------



## Remius (21 Dec 2012)

I would point out that if someone needs to breath into a machine to start their car they likely are still paying their debt to society.  It hasn't been paid.  If having plates that label them is added to whatever conditions they have to be allowed to drive again then so be it.  Not everyone who gets convicted of DUI are getting magic plates.  Just ones that want to drive again under set conditions.  This rule isn't for the repeat offender who likely isn't even supposed to be driving in the first place.  It is for the dumbass who risks driving after a party, didn't plan well and got stopped at some RIDE stop and is likely not to re-offend.


----------



## Bluebulldog (21 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> In canada there isn't some kind of thing you can check to see if you're living near a sex offender?



Not anything that I can find. Like I said, there is a registry, but not open to the public. Used as a tool should an incident occur, LEOs have the ability to review a short list of possible suspects in the area.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2012)

Crantor said:
			
		

> I would point out that if someone needs to breath into a machine to start their car they likely are still paying their debt to society.  It hasn't been paid.  If having plates that label them is added to whatever conditions they have to be allowed to drive again then so be it.  Not everyone who gets convicted of DUI are getting magic plates.  Just ones that want to drive again under set conditions.  This rule isn't for the repeat offender who likely isn't even supposed to be driving in the first place.  It is for the dumbass who risks driving after a party, didn't plan well and got stopped at some RIDE stop and is likely not to re-offend.



Huh?   Do you realize how many times your contradicted yourself in that statement?  Why would you penalize/punish further someone who "IS NOT LIKELY TO RE-OFFEND"?


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Dec 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What a good idea.



We've already got those in BC: they're called 'Veterans Plates'  ;D


----------



## Remius (21 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Huh?   Do you realize how many times your contradicted yourself in that statement?  Why would you penalize/punish further someone who "IS NOT LIKELY TO RE-OFFEND"?



George, driving is a privilige not a right.  Buddy abuses that privilige I really don't care what the province does to make them regain that privilege.  Just because someone IS NOT LIKELY TO RE-OFFEND doesen't mean he avoids the consequences of his actions.  If he hasn't been discharged of his disposition (ie probation, conditions etc) he has to regain that privilege.  A convicted DUI offender is lucky the system allows him to drive again at all.  Breath machines and plates is the price to pay to drive again.  Too bad so sad, I feel no sympathy for drunk drivers that have to jump through a few more hoops to drive again. 

Edit to add: It isn't penalising or punishing further.  It's adding to what already exist and making it part of the conditions to get back on the road.


----------



## Jed (21 Dec 2012)

There sure are a lot of 'holier than thou' folks when the subject of drinking and driving comes up. I hope they all have a spotless record themselves, or in any other aspect related to driving vehicles or other habits that are not currently in vogue.

In many parts of the country in days of yore, drinking and driving was considered a necessary life skill. The local gendarmes would give you the knowing nod.

Yes, things are a lot better now but the pendulum is beginning to swing a little too far. 

Jeez, sanctimonious prigs get under my skin.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2012)

Crantor

Reread the post I am questioning and tell me if in your statement you are punishing the person who is NOT likely to re-offend and totally ignoring the repeat offender.  Your wording seems to indicate that to me.  

The REPEAT offender is more of a concern to me, than a "one off" who is not likely to make that mistake again.

Do you now see where I am coming from?


----------



## bcbarman (25 Dec 2012)

The "we should" is kinda irrelevant when I am pretty sure "we can't"  I think this would be a charter violation, not to mention a huge Privacy Act situation.  The appeals and right to sue is a bit too dangerous, so I am sure there is a lawyer working for the PEI Gov that will say "not worth the risk"


----------



## Container (25 Dec 2012)

Dumb idea. It will assist nobody in anything safety or enforcement wise. They already get beat up in court and the media, get crapped on at their insurance dealings- now they need a special license plate?

Investigatively this will WEAKEN impaired driving cases- the defence will now attempt to throw out all driving evidence saying that the police officer just pulled over the plate fishing for an impaired and then came up with his driving evidence (true or otherwise- I dont see this done but YMMV). And theyll win. I can see it already.

Dumb idea from the Daisy gang of meddler soccer moms that just have to do "SOMETHING!" (Wont someone think of the children?) that isnt grounded in reality.

IMO of course.


----------



## Loachman (25 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We did away with the Letter "A" after the Salem Witch Hunts.



You're thinking of "The Scarlet Letter" "A", used to identify an adulteress.

Convicted witches were generally recognizable by the charred appearance of their former skin and flesh, although most (nineteen) of those convicted in the Salem witch trials were hanged and one other was pressed to death.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Dec 2012)

I think it's silly. 

Driving down the 401 or the QEII or city streets (just for example purposes) and seeing a letter or number on the plate designated to those with DUI(s) would not change anything about how people drive. Highways and city streets will still be filled with terrible drivers, drivers that drive drunk and get away without incident, and those that injure or kill while drunk driving. 

You see the letter, what're you going to do? Pull over and wait until their away from you? Change lanes (which wouldn't do much if things were to go bad anyway, might save you a little but it's dependant on the Totality of Circumstances)?

Useless... just another useless money sink like the LGR.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Dec 2012)

I got to experience this first hand about 8 years ago in Alberta.  One year suspension, assload of fines, mandatory ADAC course out of pocket, five years of inflated insurance premiums.  Believe me, the  lesson was learned and never to be repeated, an asshole plate wouldn't have made me feel any stupider.  I could have sold crack in an elementary school playground and not been treated as much of a leper as I was.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Dec 2012)

Likely simpler to require convicted drivers on probation to have a sticker on the car they are driving that indicates they are on probation, a P or D would suffice and a stiff fine if caught without the sticker. Plates would be expensive and what if the wife is driving rather than the convicted husband?


----------



## Container (27 Dec 2012)

But really- what would the end game of that be? Again- somebody being on probation isnt a big deal- as well they arent usually on probation with a requirement to have a zero BAC (unless other provinces do that and I've just never seen it). Perhaps if it was a plate for anyone in their household that they had to use while somebody in the house was a prohibited driver- that would be beneficial.

But I dont like that idea as I dont like to publically shame everyday folks- which alot of folks tapped on impaired are. Its a pretty easy mistake to make- which I can say when I was a young man I made. Just didnt get caught- scary proposition when you wake up and realize what you did. At least it was for me....and yes I had to disclose it in my background checks. 

The punishment is already stiff and getting stiffer. Dragging folks into wearing a badge of shame for a long while (that doesnt suit a real purpose for public safety IMO) isnt really on. I mean when I think about violent offenders, cop murderers, and others that get out after 25 years and enjoy being anonymous this kinda seems like too much.....of course I dont speak for my organization. Just as an everyday joe.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Dec 2012)

Ohhhh.......I misunderstood the entire thread. 

Based on the title, I just assumed that the drunk drivers' "special plates" would be like melmac bowls, so they didn't spill their poutine or whatever -- it's tough enough driving drunk without a lap full of hot cheese curds, and you don't want to be using the fine china in case you forget that you're eating and just drop the plate.    :nod:
    
  :blotto:


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Ohhhh.......I misunderstood the entire thread.
> 
> Based on the title, I just assumed that the drunk drivers' "special plates" would be like melmac bowls, so they didn't spill their poutine or whatever -- it's tough enough driving drunk without a lap full of hot cheese curds, and you don't want to be using the fine china in case you forget that you're eating and just drop the plate.    :nod:
> 
> :blotto:



An idea like that would gain more traction than one like this should....


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Dec 2012)

How many times must someone get caught with DUI in order to qualify for the ignition interlock program?


----------



## my72jeep (28 Dec 2012)

In Ont it was once for my dad but he did plead guilty.


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2012)

Depends on the province. In NS you can "qualify" the first time but it's not mandatory. Get caught a second time (and in NS it's now second in your lifetime, not within 10 years) and it is mandatory for a certain term before you can get your license back. Then, even after being done the interlock and fully licensed, you have to drive at 0 BAC for a minimum of five years before you can apply to have that restriction removed.

Buddy of mine just finished the interlock program and I had given him some drives before he was into it so I got the full lowdown from him on the program.

Personally, I think heavier investment in that program (which should be at no or little cost to taxpayers) is the way ahead. Not only does my pal have the reinforcement of fines, suspension,s high insurance and embarrassment - but he now has this tool getting him in the habit of not being able to drive even after one. And that's what it does, shows you how frigging little it takes to be over. One of my rescues of him was after the mechanic cratered his machine on the morning after...he had a rough time explaining that but got around it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Dec 2012)

I'm impressed. I was expecting the number to be 4 5 or 6.


----------



## my72jeep (28 Dec 2012)

My dad had a Special class on his licence that stated if he was caught driving a car with out a interlock he was to be stoped arested and charged with something.


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2012)

Yup. My buddy as the same deal. His license, which he had to pay to have updated, indicated that he was only to drive interlock equipped vehicles. When he got his license back he had to pay again to have it changed. Plus there was fucking around when he was getting the interlock removed. He was not licensed to drive an un-interlocked vehicle but had to have it removed before getting the license changed. Cue another drive from me to help get this done.

All told I think the breakdown would be:
-tow $300
-fines $1000
-interlock install $200
-interlock monitoring $125/month x 18 for him (IIRC) - plus the time to schedule this and get it done
-lawyer $1200
-the don't drink and drive course - not sure if this costs, but it's yet another day you have to book off for
-counselling sessions after each device maintenance - more time

All told it is fucking steep. My friend is a decent guy who made a pretty big mistake. He did not damage property nor did he hurt anyone. I do not have a fricking clue what the toll would have been if he had and he thanks his lucky stars that this did not come to pass - perhaps that's where the lesson is?

I think, at least in NS, that we have enough measures in place. After speaking with him I know I'd like to see more push put on the interlock program but further tarring and feathering does not seem necessary to me. And to be fair, I have spent quite a number of years responding to accidents involving impaired drivers...


----------



## mariomike (28 Dec 2012)

A news story from June of this year reported, "The P.E.I. government is considering mandatory ignition interlock devices, which drivers have to blow into before their cars will start, for first-time drunk drivers.
Currently, ignition interlock devices are mandatory for repeat offenders, but the Transportation Department is considering a change."

It says the fine in P.E.I. for refusing Interlock has been increased to $500.

"The current law allows judges to impose the ignition interlock system on first-time offenders. A first-time offender can also ask for the device in exchange for a reduced driving suspension."

As far as defeating the Interlock, I read this about P.E.I. and New Brunswick ( may apply to other provinces as well ): 

"At random times after the engine has been started, the device will require another breath sample. The purpose of this is to prevent a friend from breathing and humming into the device, enabling the intoxicated person to get behind the wheel and drive away. If the breath sample isn't provided, or the sample exceeds the ignition interlock's preset blood alcohol level, the device will log the event, warn the driver and then start up an alarm (e.g., lights flashing, horn honking, etc.) until the ignition is turned off."

More on Interlock in P.E.I. ( if interested )
http://www.gov.pe.ca/photos/original/ign_int_eng.pdf

Edit to add.

"What it could cost you":
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/safety/impaired/part2.shtml#cost


----------



## my72jeep (28 Dec 2012)

Yep just like Dad his was 2 years with the interlock and 5 years probation 0% BAL. I think he got the longer deal as he was  retired RCMP, I think that's why he plead guilty right off against his Lawyers advice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> My dad had a Special class on his licence that stated if he was caught driving a car with out a interlock he was to be stooped arested and charged with something.



Hope you're not driving today 

 ;D


----------



## my72jeep (28 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hope you're not driving today
> 
> ;D


LOL.... I couldn't remember what the charge is or was to be. I just know it was a chargable offence for him to drive a car with out an interlock for those two years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2012)

I got more of a kick out of the fact he was supposed to be 'stooped arested'


----------



## my72jeep (28 Dec 2012)

dam spell check.  I fixed it.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Dec 2012)

Mine was a first and only, I plead guilty, because I was and a lawyer wanted $15k to "guarantee" beating it, which I didn't have.  "Guilty by reason of insufficient bank balance, sir" is how I put it I think.  Anyway, I had the option to install the interlock after 6 months.  I would have had to pay for the installation, pay a monthly rental fee for the machine, pay to have it calibrated monthly (in Edmonton, so a day off work) then at the end I would get to pay to have it removed,  Also pay to have my license altered to reflect my vip status.  I said fuck that and did my year, paid my fines and all that other associated dog shit I mentioned earlier, and carried on.  More of a giant cash grab and an exercise in humiliation than it is either punishment or rehabilitation.  As I said, less stigma attached to selling crack to kids.


----------



## Scott (28 Dec 2012)

It's hard as fuck to argue with anything you're saying. I agree fully. It's also hard to argue against any of the measures they put into place because of the negative stigma it carries.

I recall an accident I was called to a few years back. Just as we were removing the driver from the vehicle one of the Buffalo Cab Drivers pulled two firefighters aside and leaned in to smell dude's breath. Quite quickly I asked him what he was up to and he told me that he needed to determine whether or not the guy might be impaired as soon as possible. When I protested that in the midst of an extrication was not "possible" he argued and said that if we had have got him out before said determination was made that it might make the case more difficult to prove.

I'll put it this way: that cop and his boss reported to my fire station later and apologized.

I asked another cop for advice while getting ready to write that idiot up and what I was told was that many of them get gold smiley stickers for nailing impaired drivers. But they do not need to advance their standing with the boss by doing stupid shit with the possible risk of hurting someone (guilty or not). That, at least to me, put into perspective at least _part_ of the reason they go so hard after it. The other reasons I mentioned previously.


----------



## garb811 (29 Dec 2012)

A good illustration of the problem and mind set of chronic drunk drivers:



> The driver, identified as 25-year-old Thomasine Harjo, eventually stopped the car. When Harjo opened her car door, officers smelled the odor of alcohol on her breath; but when they asked her if she'd been drinking, Harjo said no.
> 
> Police also asked Harjo why she didn't stop when she saw the police barricade. She told them she was just following the car in front of her, although there was no other vehicle in the area.
> 
> ...



More at the link:  Ada Woman Arrested For DUI After Driving Through Scene Of Fatal Accident

A special licence plate isn't going to stop this kind of behaviour.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jan 2013)

Like to see them install the interlock on my 67 Landrover.


----------

